# 2 killed in botched robbery of mj grow in California



## vostok (Aug 9, 2014)

SAN FRANCISCO (Reuters) - Seven robbers invaded a Central California house used by pot growers and engaged the occupants in a gun battle that killed two of the attackers, while some of their accomplices briefly kidnapped a 15-year-old girl, police said on Friday. 

 Authorities have arrested three of the suspected robbers from the attack on the home on Thursday in a rural farming community near Fresno, and police said they are investigating whether to bring charges against the marijuana growers.

 The robbery illustrates the dangers associated with large-scale marijuana operations, Fresno County Sheriff Margaret Mims told a news conference. Medical marijuana is allowed in California, but authorities said it was not immediately clear if the house was used to grow pot for that market.

 The heavily armed robbers falsely identified themselves as U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration agents when they came to the house, where two adults and four children lived among about 170 marijuana plants, Mims said.

 The robbers kicked in the door and were met by the armed occupants, who engaged in a deadly gun fight with the robbers, police said.

 One of the suspected robbers, whose name has not been released, was hit by multiple rounds and police found him wounded at the property, said Fresno County Sheriff's spokesman Deputy Chris Curtice. He later died at a hospital, Curtice said.

 The six other robbers fled in two cars, with one group bringing with them a 15-year-old girl they took hostage from the house, police said.

 The teenager was dropped off unharmed a short time later in Fresno, and investigators were still looking for the three suspects from that getaway vehicle, police said.

 Fresno County sheriffs deputies followed the robbers' other car to a hospital where they arrested Sergio Eduardo Hernandez, 23, of San Bernardino, and Chi Tsair Tang, 31, of Madera, police said.

 The two men were booked on charges of attempted murder, home invasion robbery, kidnapping, evading a police officer and committing a felony while armed, according to the website for the Fresno County Sheriff's Office. 

 A wounded man was found inside the car with Hernandez and Tang still wearing his ski mask, police said. The man, whose name was not released, was brought into the hospital where he later died.

http://news.yahoo.com/two-killed-bo...-231415768.html;_ylt=AwrBJR8Fb.VT8V4AuX_QtDMD


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 9, 2014)

All i can do is shake my head. So sad and kidnapping? i don't care if it is for one second...holy blank.


----------



## vostok (Aug 10, 2014)

Its a sign of the current times...all over the world, but with these growers looks like they were expecting company too...?
meaning you will still need weaponry even if you grow legal...? so whats the point of being legal, many Americans are expecting the Republicans to do a U turn once they get back in... on Cannabis, the difference this time, the police will have your full details ..?


----------



## Locked (Aug 10, 2014)

Wow...I have no sympathy for the Douche Nozzles that got killed. If someone kicks your door in to rob you well they deserve to be worm food.


----------



## vostok (Aug 10, 2014)

Strange for me being a cold hearted Eastern bastard, but I feel for the kids ...!


----------



## buddogmutt (Aug 16, 2014)

I'd love to know how old that article is...as of May 14 2014 it's illegal to grow in Fresno..

Fresno city
Fresno City Council voted to enact a total ban on marijuana grows on March 20, 2014. Read more. Also see: Fresno council committee formed to review marijuana growing Read more.

This really impacted a few fellow growers I know in that area...


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 17, 2014)

vostok said:


> Its a sign of the current times...all over the world, but with these growers looks like they were expecting company too...?
> meaning you will still need weaponry even if you grow legal...? so whats the point of being legal, many Americans are expecting the Republicans to do a U turn once they get back in... on Cannabis, the difference this time, the police will have your full details ..?




 Banks are legal...they get robbed too. Same thing.

 I am glad they got shot..I only wish they got them all. 

 The Fresno County/City mmj ban is going through the courts as we speak. The ACLU is helping with that fight. It is NOT illegal to grow in Fresno, you will NOT be charged with cultivation. You WILL be charged with violating a County/City ordnance, which includes fines and jail time.


----------



## DrFever (Aug 17, 2014)

Bottom line   the growers were lucky  in reality  the robbers were amateurs, if it was organized crime group   like MS13  or  Hells A  or who ever  they would of  ended up   taking all the goods  thats the problem these days   organized crime have the means for top end  weapons


----------



## pcduck (Aug 17, 2014)

Bottom line is Dr. Fever. Any person or organization that breaks in to rob me will meet the same fate. They will be introduced to Mr. Ruger and he does not care who or what you are. He is there to protect me and inflict pain.


----------



## DrFever (Aug 17, 2014)

Problem is these  guys mean  business   they kill who ever stands in there way women children  mothers and fathers  they don;t  really  care    you can try to do what ever  with  Mr Rogers at the end of the day  the  root of all evil wins 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ky3BT4BewFI[/ame]


----------



## pcduck (Aug 17, 2014)

They may mean business, but like most people, they do not want to die. Especially by meeting Mr. Ruger. They also most likely would not want to meet Mr. Rogers either.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 20, 2014)

I always make sure everyone in the house knows how to get to my guns. There's so many tweakers breaking in up here in Wa state that paranoia be damned, I am armed, not because of the MJ growing on my property, but for the bare fact that these ppl (career criminals in general) are parasites that care only about themselves.

"Suffer not a thief to live" is my mantra. Plus it helps that my two large breed pups do not like strangers unless introduced first.

What sucks now that I'm legal, I do not know if I can reup my CPL next time. Sadface.


----------



## moxie (Sep 2, 2014)

from what I just read , the homeowners were prepared to shoot it out with the DEA ! with kids in the house ? that's freaking crazy . 2 against 7 ? wow ,,,,,, im just glad they didn't get hurt and the kids are ok .... advice to them get cameras and trained DOGS


----------



## MiGrowB (Sep 18, 2014)

this is so messed up all this for a weed why didnt they just get off their *** and grow some weed i bet it took just about as much effort to plan the damn rip lol...And to pay with their life they deserved it


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm glad they are dead!


It's a shame ALL the attackers are not dead!!


----------



## DeepfriedNugs (Sep 22, 2014)

DrFever said:


> Problem is these  guys mean  business   they kill who ever stands in there way women children  mothers and fathers  they don;t  really  care    you can try to do what ever  with  Mr Rogers at the end of the day  the  root of all evil wins
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ky3BT4BewFI



They can try but ill be dammed if they're going to just walk in and steal my livelihood without one Hell of a fight.


----------



## Sherrwood (Sep 23, 2014)

Just because it was MJ doesn't mean it was legal.
Those homeowners were not having a bible study just after feeding the homeless.
The area is a ghetto where thugs and drugs prevail.
The real problem is the liberal American Government whom pumps in these drugs and thugs to gain the liberal vote and sooner gain socialist control.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 25, 2014)

DeepfriedNugs said:


> They can try but ill be dammed if they're going to just walk in and steal my livelihood without one Hell of a fight.



A-men.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 25, 2014)

Ohh...and LOVE the username.


Everything is better :fried: :stoned:


----------

